# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  أكبر مكتبة مقاطع بلوتوث / يله عيشوا ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

* أكبر مكتبة مقاطع بلوتوث / يله عيشوا ...!!!

حوالي 1000 مقطع ...!!!
*

 :Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:  



بلوتوث مضحك

---------------------------

يقلد خلف بن هذال

ورعان الروله يدبكون

هندي يبيله

لا تلعب مع اللي اكبر منك

عرفنا عندك موتر صغير

بطني عود وشكبره

طفل يقاوم النوم

يقتل أمام عائلته

رونالدو يسقط الحكم

عنز فالعسكريه

تيس مهرب

خروف فاقد الذاكره

الزراعة

النوم غدار

شباب في سـوق الراشـد لابسين من غير ثوب

شايب متحمس مع المباراة

لطعه قويه

مايكل جكسون لابس طاقيه

المشي على الطين

أشكال ظل

أحلى مشهد

بطه حميسه

مناطح خروف بالدوانيه

افتح ياسمسم

جوي مباشر ههههههههه

نهاية التفحيط

إعلان مغري للمدخنيين

تصادم ثيران

الخروف اخو رونالدو

احلى دبكه

القرد المنقذ

واحد متحمس وراكب سيكل

اعلان فار محشش

دعاية الدوري القطري

مقلب هندي

طيحة ثور

بنت تدعي على ابوها

المحقق كونان عرضه

تحقيق مع قطوو

احراج للمصابين بالسمنه

اغبى اثنين ماتوا في حرب

بس بس ياخبل

بيليه مدبلج

طفل سعودي يقتل اسد

الشيخ نشمي يصب القهوه

الدب الثابت

مقلب مفرقع

تقليد طاش ماطاش

هذي اخرتها

كابتن ماجد عربجي

أغرب تكسي في العالم

مشكله التحيه اذا صارة كذا

لكمة على الوجه

مــضــاربـــة أيـــران

مقلب بالاستراحة

مستعرض خبل

من الهوا الى الاسعاف مباشره

الدشاره بالاسواق

شوفوا النذاله وين وصلت

خل النوم ينفعك ياشاطر 

فضيحه في غرفة العمليات 

الديك مايغشمر 

ليش عاد 

كل هذا خوف على السياره 

دلاّل مشهووور 

مزح على خفيف 

هندي طربان 

خروف مايشوف 

بعارين زاحفة 

مهايط الاجانب 

سياره تفحط بالحوش 

يمشي على الطوفه 

عييييييش حياتك قد ما تقدر 

النشميه ميري 

مدرس يرقص ديسكو 

الدجاجه 

يمشي على الجدران 

أمريكان شيعه 

فيديو كليب مجانين 

تفحيط مصرقع 

حقير 

إصبر شوي لا تفهم غلط 

شايب فاصل 

عسكر الطواري مكه 

ساحبين على المدرس 

لا تقرب صوب الإبل 

تسبب على نفسه 

قطو مصفي العداد 

حب يتفلسف واكلها 

طالب نجراني 

اعلان سياره مجنون 

السيكل على راسه 

اي ياظهري 

عساكر مركز الشرطه 

صيني يغني لميحد حمد 

قلم مكهرب 

محمد العوضي واجواء ستار أكاديمي 

صلاه اطفال 

محشش يلعب فبنته 

سينفونية بتهوفن العراقيه 

مزحه ثقيله 

ورع يتدرب على السرقه 

المورتديلا

اذا شين الحكه اذا جت بوقت ماله داعي 

باكستاني متحمس بعرس 

أبوك يالدلاخه 

صورني

ضب يضحك 

شرطي نايم داخل الدورية 

ابي تحت الشجره 

ميلون وحب الاهلي 

الحب مشكله 

الطفل العنكبوت 

قطار يمشي ويصدم بعارين 

استعراض جمل مع الراعي 

آخرة الطنازه 

منفاخ بشري 

عمال أغبياء 

خوش مخالفه 

الغزال مايدري وين رايح 

تجي تصيده يصيدك 

التفحيط في كل مكان وبأي شي 

جمل يرحب بطريقته 

مطاردة ثعلب 

دورية تلاحق المفطين 

محجــوزين الجيش 

إستعراض أصغر سيارة 

الروافض

عنز صابها شد عضلي 

بريعصي بشري 

مطرب جديد 

اعلان محشش - ابووووووووك يا السياره 

توبة طفل 

الجوازات يااتحاد 

نسيتوني في البدي 

رمي الكرتون ومن بداخله 

البورصه وما تفعل 

في الفضاء 

مدرس القلطة 2

اكبر عصفور في العالم 

تحريتك سنين طويله 

البودره فضحته 

طلاب محششين 

خطر الهجوله 

خلي اللقافه تنفعك 

ياعمي انقز وخلصنا 

الناقه وحده بوحده 

نهاية الحب 

شوفو وين راح القلم 

من الحوش الى الشارع 

يتسلق عمود الاناره 

مطارده جربوع 

ديجيه بدوي 

مباراة خارج الملعب 

حركه حلووه 

الغزال مايدري وين رايح 

تجي تصيده يصيدك 

التفحيط في كل مكان وبأي شي 

جمل يرحب بطريقته 

مطاردة ثعلب 

دورية تلاحق المفطين 

محجــوزين الجيش 

إستعراض أصغر سيارة 

الروافض

عنز صابها شد عضلي 

بريعصي بشري 

مطرب جديد 

اعلان محشش - ابووووووووك يا السياره 

توبة طفل 

الجوازات يااتحاد 

نسيتوني في البدي 

رمي الكرتون ومن بداخله 

البورصه وما تفعل 

في الفضاء 

مدرس القلطة 2

اكبر عصفور في العالم 

تحريتك سنين طويله 

البودره فضحته 

طلاب محششين 

خطر الهجوله 

خلي اللقافه تنفعك 

ياعمي انقز وخلصنا 

الناقه وحده بوحده 

نهاية الحب 

شوفو وين راح القلم 

من الحوش الى الشارع 

يتسلق عمود الاناره 

مطارده جربوع 

ديجيه بدوي 

مباراة خارج الملعب 

حركه حلووه 

اكبر صقر فالعالم 

مدرس القلطة 1

شتدور فالغساله 

أسرع ترقيعه 

شبيه الملك عبدالله 

أي أح 

مخرف يبوس ممثله فالتلفزيون 

سياره لاسلكيه تقاوم سياره 

هروب من المدرسه 1

لايساعدك غبي 

دب متأثر بالكراتيه 

زار

فيضان من البشر 

**** يتجرأ على بعير 

المصرقع وحال الجيش 

نشيط ومتعافي 

بوش في مضارب الباديه 

تخرع المسكين 

حادث بالكليه 

يحرقونه

اسرع مخالفه 

أغلى ثمره 

دلع بنات

دعاية جوال 

علباه راح 

سيارة فيها زيران 

شاعر البطاله 

شوفوا شجاعة الامريكان 

من حفر حفرة لأخيه 

مسكين تخرع 

الطلاب والعقال 

شاعر بني هناد 

اعلان - نمل نذل 

ولد صغير يناطح خروف 

أبو زيد المهلهل 

هندي بن حثلين 

هونداي يجر همر 

المصرقع وحال العيبه بعد الاعتزال 

يتسطر ويغني 

فأر ذكي 

*** شاعر 

يا لي لا لي 

سيارة بولو القويه 

شطوول لسانه يخرب بيته 

هروب من المدرسه 2

أهلاوي من منازلهم 

تفحيط في الفصل 2

خليجي يسرق لابتويب من المحل 

محمد صبحي يقلد فيصل القاسم 

بعير يطرح ناقه 

الطفل القرد 

الزبنه من الحكومه 

عرضه 2006 

مزح شين 

طاح من البقي 

شبيه مايكل جاكسون 

القفز على النغمه 

كاراتيه

الضفدع المجنون 

قول لاع

هندي سكران 

موسوس 

الحواجب ترقص 

نهاية مزارع 

قتل بالقوة 

رجل ضد الاصطدام 

تكهرب فالمختبر 

توهق الزول 

بابا فين 

دعاية مرسيدس 

وش تحت النقاب 

كف متعوب عليه 

احلى ابتسامه 

شوية رحمه ياراجل 

اعلان - انواع التحشيش 

تمارين الصباح 

النوم سلطاااان 

عربحي صغير 

محششين معمينها 

صبووحة العسكرية 

شلون حطه حطه عالطاير 

تفحيط غير شكل 

روسي يلحس عينه بلسانه 

على الطاير 

تفحيط منزلي 

ليه مابك نعول 

ملقوف وداش عرض 

طفل متأثر بالبلوتوث 

احلى هوشه 

هندي مهايطي 

متحمس الشايب 

اختطاف مدرس 

عسكري امريكي يرقص الدحه 

صيده على التلفزيون غبيه 

الهروب من انفلونزا الطيور 

شيخ يخرج الجني من جسد المسكون 

حادث على الهواء مباشره 

سيقان الربابه 

الدب المصارع 

تيس للبيع 

تفحيط رجليه 

من وين طلع البيبسي 

حركة ذكيه 

الاسرائيليين أجبن خلق الله 

معاناة طالب مدرسه 

دباب آخر موديل 

الكوره مو راضيه تدش هدف 

لعب التنس على الطريقه السعوديه 
دق عليه مسئوله وتوهق 

أنواع النذاله 

هندي يلعب قلطه 

تيس يقول حق عنز اطلعي للعن والدينك

إنتحار

دعاية تلفون

هتلر يستهزأ بدول العالم

إنتقم من أخوه

الدفاع يدخل هدف

اسرع ترقيعه

ماكو فكه

دعاية وانيت كاديلاك

النقاله دشت بالمصاب

وحده بوحده

صامد

متهور

القرد الحارس

مزح خطييير

أغبى حراس العالم

أحلى سيكل

حوادث رياضيه

مصارع يكفخ مذيع

نقوشي

حمام مفاجيء

دعاية تويوتا

التعليم بالأردن

يحسب ان الغاز انفجر

طالب وأنواع الحلف

هدف غبي

بانشي بالطوفه

من سيربح المليون عطل فني

جريمة بشعة

اصغر هداف بالعالم

سيارة كريم

صرت كبيراً ياماما

ضرب على الهواء مباشره

قطوه تلعب رياضه

عرفات يبوس

آخرة المهايط

لومينا سمول

هندي يرقص عرضه

زلق بالطين

الأهبل مسوي مصري

بداية عربجي

توه ماخذ الليسن

طيب مهايط

طفل الدبكه

عصاقيل مراوح

تمصخر الوزير

ليه مافيه نعول ليه

ليه مافيه نعول ليه

طيحوه بالزحليقه

خاروفي خاروفي

دافنينه فالرمل

حريف الدامه

السيد النصاب

كل هذا علشان هدف

خوش مساعده

**** يقاوم سياره

صلاة جهال

ورعان فالسينما

سيكل البر

صدام مياو

شاعر أجنبي1

قلطة داوود والبلام

دعاية ماكدونالدز

ولك خلق تدرس

معصب على المباراة

أسرع موظف

أصغر مفحط فالعالم

أمريكي عربي

أندر تيكر الإستراحه

أزمة وظايف

بانشي

يبيله هندي

طفل يقلد النعمه

إكرام الضيف واجب

عنتر

ملاكمة الدببه

*** ينكت على قرد

تحقيق مع قطوه

مزاد على سياره موديل 2008

صعيدي كويتي

سباق مع تيس

شاعر أجنبي2

حساوي راعي نياق

ضب يدخن

أح ح ح

منوعات بدويه

أحب أشرب بيبسي

هيله هوب جيش

المصري يعتذر للاعبين الكويت

صوريني

هذي أمي

ازمة وظايف

العسكرية وماتسوي

الفروسيه

دلال دفش

عصاقل مراوح

عشر هنود راكبين دباب

جاهل يدعي على ابوه

بطريقه ترقص بعرس

يسبح بالشارع

طار السرير

متعلق بالمروحه

اشاره تستهبل

فياقرا محمله تبن

مقلب

يعنني ثور

جهاز نذل

الطفل الجني

الشجاعه وعدم الخوف

العسكريه وماتسوي

جمباز ضب

فرحان بالوظيفه

هندي مهايط

أصغر مهرب

جوازات الخفجي

أقوى رجال

**** بايعها

حادث غير

جربوع 2000

بيتزا ضب

ضب يسوق

تقليد خوش دوام

هاذي أمي

جني بالسياره

لبودره فضحته
طياره دايخه

خرعوه المسكين

يقلد خلف بن هذال

الورعان في المجمع

مناطح خرفان

الزير سالم

مملكة الدببه

ليلة القبض على طلي

بعير بن هذال

بيب بيب

غشه

ورع داخل قفص

كهربا

التزلج على الرمال 

بلنتي عجيب 

عساكر يرقصون 

الغشيم 

جندي خبل 

شوف المرعب 

أرنب سعودي 

مزح بقر 

حوت الجليد 

خوش مدرس 

خوش مدرس 

يرعى الدجاج 

استهبال على الدباب 

ركب اللعبه وتوهق 

بعير بن عنز 

ورع جني 

موظف نايم 

سياره ترقص سامري 

حادث في الممر 

ورع مستنزل 

صدام والجيقاره 

شاعر أجنبي 3 

طار من الخرعه 

طاش شرطه 

*** يرد الشعر 

رجل يخاف من الضب 

الفراغ ومايسوي 

الرجل الدجاجه 

مناحي وعصيد 

أبي دباب 

موال البطاله 

وين الحركات 

مزح الجيش 

ورع رقيص 

حليب البل أحسن من حليب الدنمارك 

بطني عود وش كبره 

شباب الدوام خلص 

ولد مستنزل 

فلبيني عربجي 


بلوتوث عجيب
-----------------------------------------------------


أغرب تكسي في العالم

صقر يصيد الغزلان

النحت على الجبال

مخلوق غريب على شواطئ السعودية

هوشــه بـعاريـن حتى الموت

بغبغا يقرا قران

مات وهو رافع اصبع التوحيد

ورل ياكل ضب

هيلكس تقف على بيالات

وحوش يالصاعقه

القفز على الجمال

هجيج الأبل

فنان في الرمايه

فتاة تنقلب لحيوان

روسي يلحس عينه بلسانه

جمل قزم بذيل حصان

بعير يرضع من معزه

عسكري مسكون

الشمس في 10 سنوات

مدفع رشاش

مسجد تحت الأرض بمنا

تعرف عليهم الأسد بعد مرور سنوات

حريف بلياردو

كابتن ماجد الحقيقي- اليابان ماخلوا شي

فرس النهر ينقذ الغزال من التمساح

**** ذكي

إمساك أكبر أفعى فالعالم

فم والا بالوعه


بلوتوث كارتون
-----------------------------

سوق البورصه - شعبية الكارتون

سكة سفر - شعبية الكرتون

شهر العسل - شعبية الكارتون

شامبيهريار - شعبية الكرتون

رحلة صيد - شعبية الكارتون

كيف تصيد ضب - شعبية الكرتون

مكتب التزويج - شعبية الكارتون

كافي شوب - شعبية الكرتون

الجماهير - شعبية الكارتون

بنشر رجل وإمرأة - شعبية الكارتون

البزنس - شعبية الكرتون

الجمال السائبة - شعبية الكارتون

العزاء - شعبية الكرتون

الحرامي - شعبية الكارتون

عدنان وعبسي باليمني

عدنان يحشش

لا تعصر حيل

قلبك قوي؟

مس كول عصمان شعبيات الكارتون

أرباب الهندي شعبيات الكارتون

يالجظابه الايراني شعبيات الكارتون

النارعصمان شعبيات الكارتون

عيدك مبارك خو الايراني شعبيات الكارتون

الناقه الهندي شعبيات الكارتون

حرام عليج الإيراني شعبيات الكارتون

توم وجيري سعودي

عصمان وخروف العيد شعبيات الكارتون

الغوص شعبيات الكارتون

أنا أحبج الايراني شعبيات الكارتون

بعير يغني بنات البدو

أمريكي عربي

أشتريج مزرعه الإيراني

توبه الإيراني

اقلط تقهوى

مدرسة الطلبة الحلوين

طاش كارتون

بعير بن هذال

عاشور السوداني

عدنان وعيسى

بطني يمشي الإيراني

بلوتوث أحداث وحوادث
-----------------------

مداهمه بس نتفوه صح

باعها وماخاف من الشرطه 

الشيخ زايد يحلف 

قبعة البراك في شارع الغروب 

دخلت فالشجر 

نهاية طلال مداح 

فيضان الحجاج 

الكامري تحت كفرات الشاحنه 

حادث دهس 

انتقام 

حادث الكامري فالشجر 

أحداث القرين الكويت 

اعدام في الكويت 

صرع الولد بالعود 

ربي ستر بس جاه الخبل 

مسوي بيرقى الجبل 

القصاص بالسعوديه 

تفحيط الهند 

ضـرب الشـاعر المطيري 

سيارة تطير من قزوز الطياره 

حادث بورش 

صدم العمود وكمل 

شوف الأحمر 

بغى يموت 

خل النوم ينفعك ياشاطر 

صادمك صادمك 

الدواسر مخربينها مع الهيئه 

تفجير بقيق 

كامري تطير واحد من الجمهور 

احتراق الطائره السعوديه 

اصطدام طائره بمنارة مسجد 

قبعة متهيض في طريق الخرج 

طوفان اسيا بالصوت والصوره 

كسر يده 

صادمك صادمك وشقلت 

حادث سياكل 

تنقلب السياره وهو طالع من الشباك 

اندونيسيا الى اين 

تاكسي يصدم شخص 

القبض على منفذي هجوم الكويت 

شباب السعودية 

نصيحة لكل مفحط 

وقفه عمود النور عند حده 

قطار يمشي ويصدم بعارين 

قال بطمر السيارت قال 

جا يعبي بانزين واحترق 

حادث دهس 2

أصطدام اكوورد برجال 

دعم وكمل 

انتحار بعير 

حادث الشبوي في أحد الجماهير 

إنقلاب هايلكس 

نفق السويدي 

حادث ثلاث سيارات 

يا شين المهايط بالدباب 

شاحنه تصدم مجموعة بعارين 

رجل تصدمه سيارتين 

حادث قشطه انكسر الذراع 

خلي اللقافه تنفعك 

سقوط فندق في مكه 

حادث لجيب 

اعدامات 

دهس الشباب 

قبعه راعي سوناتا في شارع المستودعات 

احتـراق نيســان 

انتحار السيلانيه 

رالي 

هوشه بالشارع 

قبعات حمـــامـه 

دخل فالزباله 

تصادم سيارات في السباق 

من ضحايا الاسهم 

صادوه 

ذبحه والله 

قلبه الوسيدي في طريق القصيم 

طياره تسقط 

يا شين الفلسفه الزايـدة 

حادث سيكل يدعم سياره واقفه 

هـوشـة الـحمـاديـن بالـقـصـيـم 

حوادث 

جيب جديد يحتــرق 

صدمة مطنش بحد الجماهير 

حادث دباب في المضمار 

حادث مكتوب عليك 

وفاة الراكب 

قلبه الوسيدي في البعارين تصوير داخي 

تفحيط بنقلادش 

فهـد الميع(ابو بشار) بعد خسارته 

ياشين الطيحه 

حادث الشيخ فيصل بن حمد 

بايعها 

فيلين يهجمون على مجمع 

حوادث سيارات في سعوديه 

هذا واحد سكران حجره الثور في زاويه 

إستسلام منفذي هجوم الكويت 

حوادث بالجمله 

جرعه زائده بالحمام 

هذا طيار ما يدري يقلع ولا يهبط 

حادث تصادم 

المنحنى الخطر 

طار من السياره 

القبض على أكبر كمية خمر 

أنفجار الفورميلا ون 

هواش بعارين 

مكسيما في شارع الغروب على الجمهور 

حادث على الهواء مباشره 

راعي جيب مجنون حالف يقلب 

حادث تقاطع خزام بالرياض 

وانيت ماعنده سالفه 

حادث عنيف 

حادث بورش 

ثور غاضب 

شجره فالوجه 

دبابه تفجر ددسن 

دشت فيه سيارة 

هجوم بقيق 

حادث مطارده 

مصارع يضرب مذيع كويتي 

إمساك أكبر أفعى فالعالم 

حادث تقاطع خزام 

هوشه بعرس 

العائلة المنكوبه 

بلوتوث فضايح
--------------------------------------

التعليم هاليومين 

مدرس يضرب طلابه 

شاب يسجد لشاب 

فضيحه في غرفة العمليات 

مدرس يرقص ديسكو 

اللاعب يوسف الثنيان وهو سكران 

ساحبين على المدرس 

شرطي نايم داخل الدورية 

أمير يستحقر رجل الامن 

أختراق جهاز صراف الراجحي 

حسين عبدالرضا والنفيسي سكارى 

اسباب سجن مستور العصيمي 

البورصه وما تفعل 

صدام حسين يتجرأ على سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب 

شوفوا شجاعة الامريكان 

جواد العلي يمنع من دخول 

خليجي يسرق كمبيوتر محمول من المحل 

فضايح بنك الريان قطر1 

صدام حسين ألعن أبو هالشوارب 

فضايح بنك الريان قطر2 

صيده على التلفزيون غبيه 

الاسرائيليين أجبن خلق الله 

مدرس يعاقب طالب 

حجز مرور الناصريه بالرياض 

هوشه بين الاستاذ والطالب 

حركة ماهي كويسة من حسين عبد الغني 

طلاب جامعه مستهترين 

ضرب على الهواء مباشره 



بلوتوث اسلامي
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


المجاهدين بالشيشان الخطاب 

أخي 

أنهيار كازينو بيهود اسرائيل 

الوداع 

ابو الوليد يسقط طائرة 

طلع البدر علينا - العفاسي 

طفل صوته حلو يقرأ القرآن 


بلوتوث مخيف
--------------------------------------------------------------------

لاتامن التمساح 

القصاص في الباديه 

كسر رقبه 

فـلـم رعــب 

مسكين الفأر راح فيها 

قصاص في السعوديه 

اخر ايام للجمل 

قطار يصدم عجوز 

انفجار حقيبه فيها قنبله

خادمة تعذب الطفل 

صلخو راسه 

واحد ميت 

الاعدام عند الزنوج 

فتاة تنقلب لحيوان 

هذي آخرة اللعب مع النمر 

صيد قرود 

الرائد وهجر اللاعب الي دخل فيه جني 

لقيط بشاطيء الغروب بالشرقية 

إنتحار 

نحر جاسوس فالعراق 

وفاة اللاعب المجري 

أبورجل مكسوره 


بلوتوث شعر
------------------------------------------------

شاعر البطاله 

شاعر بني هناد 

معاناة طالب مدرسه 

هندي يلعب قلطه 

تركي 2000 العافيه طيبه 

فهد العتيبي وتركي 2000

ربعي بني وايل التويجري 


بلوتوث تفحيط واستعراض
---------------------------------

دباب يستعرض 

يمشي ورا 

القدوه 

سوناتا سودا 

تفحيط بورش 

ابوك يالسوبرمان 

ونيت يمشي على كفرين 

فياقرا تفحط 

تاجر يحرق فياقرا 

ألتيما اسود 

احلى يالاحمر 

نيسان الشمري 

نهاية التفحيط 

لاند كروزر يطعس 

زوووووم 

جيب انتحاري 

تفحيطات مشكله 

الشاص السفينه 

جابها صح 

أبوك يالموستنج 

كذا التفحيط ولا بلاش 

جيب نيسان يطعس 

جيب يصعد جبل 

الدب الثابت 

خمسات بانشي 

كامري وسوناتا 

احلى هيلكس 

كامري بقس 

هوندا أكورد 

تحدي مع الموت 

كامري حيه 

سياره تفحط بالحوش 

دنه تقوم من ورا 

ابو عمعوم 

فنان سواقة السيكل 

دراجات هوائية مجنونة 

تنطيل كامري 

تفحيط مصرقع 

موستنق اسود 

شاحنة في القطيف 

جمس 

اتحداك تصفط مثله 

تشكيلة تفحيطات 

حركه مجنونه 

بوبو 

آخرة العربجة 

بغى يجيب المصور 

استعراض هايلكس 

مو وقته 

أمير يستحقر رجل الامن 

باص مدرسه 

قبعة بدر عوض في مخرج عرقه 

انفينتي 

أقوى ويـل 

عزوووز 

التفحيط في كل مكان وبأي شي 

تفحيط جيتي 

دورية تلاحق المفطين 

تفحيط بلاي ستيشن 

فنانين سياكل 

سيارة على جنب 

إستعراض أصغر سيارة 
احلى صيده 

سفاري يعقد 

احلى جيب 

إماراتي يبخر الشارع 

كامري اسود 

أشهد إنه يسوق 

القصيم 

جيب على كفرين 

جيب ربع 

على عجلتين 

تفحيط تنكر ماي 

سياره لاسلكيه تقاوم سياره 

عرابجه امريكا سياراتهم تنطط 

فحط وش وراك 

عجيب 

كامري خضرا 

تعقيد كابرس 

رفع سيكل من ورا 

كبسوله - تطعيس 

انقلبت واعتدلت 

سباق بين طياره وسياره 

جيب يحدر بالرمل 

الكمارو اضربت ويل 

جيب غواص 

ولد نعمه 

كامري سودا 

قبعة بدر عوض في الدينا 

بغت تنقلب السياره 

بورش وهارلي يستسابقون 

لاند كروزر صاروخ 

سيارت البلديه على كفرين 

تفحيط كابرس 

تفحيط تريللا 

احلى تنطيل جمس 

هيلكس يشل 

بنز كحلي 

مسابقة الشقلبة في الهواء 

مطنش الدوريه 

استعراض على خط سريع 

إستعراض جيب 

استعراض دباب 

نطل وتكبيس 

المستشار

تفحيط زهارين 

تحدي 

تفحيط غير شكل 

هجولة امطار 

خمسات عجب 

موستنك 

تفحيط منزلي 

طفل متأثر بالبلوتوث 

تفحيط في كل وقت 

موستنج ابو خطوط 

تفحيط رجليه 

لكزس تعقد 

ياقوي 

زد بنفسجي 

جيتي 7

ورع يفحط 

موستنج أسود 

ثلاث عقد 

خطير 

لانسير أحمر 

إستعراض بانشي 


بلوتوث فني
-------------------------------------------

ناين وربع ناين ونص - باباي لندن

كل العالم قودين - باباي لندن

كامبنق - باباي لندن

ضربه وإلا ض ؟ - باباي لندن

إحنا ننحب إحنا - باباي لندن

صفقة أسلحه - باباي لندن

عربو عربو - باباي لندن

الفندقة والزندقه - باباي لندن

الاحرمي - باباي لندن

برّد وطيسك - باباي لندن

جاءنا البيان التالي - أمريكا بتستهبل 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - بعشرة قروشن خس 

اللمبي حموم الانسان 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - عنزه أحمد 

مستر بن في نذل 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - أروح 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - إنته اللي مدلعه 

أهلا يادكتور - المرضى 

ماتركس ماكو فكه 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - ألحت 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - أسد 

خمسمية خط - ظرف طارق 

أهلا يادكتور - مش حتسيبك 

أهلا يادكتور - اعملها فبيتكم 

الشاعر أبو عذاب - ريموت كنترول 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - تعيش الحكومه 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - باعها عادل إمام 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - تعرف محمود عجوه 

وقف أقول لك - ريموت كنترول 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - سنك كم 

أهلا يادكتور - ضعيف 

أهلا يادكتور - دكتور غشيم 

أهلا يادكتور - دش من تحت 

جاءنا البيان التالي - أخبار الصباح 

مستر بن والحرامي 

اللمبي مدير السجن 

مخاوي القايله - ريموت كنترول 

تكفى سويره كوبيه - ريموت كنترول 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - خفت يشيلوا العده 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - البيه مش معاكو 

سيف العرب_طلعو الشيوخ اللي عدكم 

أهلا يادكتور - شفت عمر الشريف 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - اقلع البنطلون 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - كيس المخده 

اللمبي اتخنقت 

أهلا يادكتور - البلد زحمه 

جاءنا البيان التالي - مقابله مع مواطن 

مستر بن في المكتبة 

أهلا يادكتور - برص سموكنق 

العجوز ومشروب الطاقه - ريموت كنترول 

هو ده القرار - ظرف طارق 

أهلا يادكتور - المريض المكافح 

سيف العرب_شعب العراق العظيم 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - تفتح إيه 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - عايز كوكاكولا 

اللمبي الجدع 

درب الزلق _ياااااو 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - البتاع 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - زي مانا عارف 

المباراه بين من - ظرف طارق 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - الاخوه الصعايده 
حيوان مفترس - ظرف طارق 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - الناحيناحينات 

أهلا يادكتور - شندويش سلحفاء 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - بلا دقه بلا نيله 

أهلا يادكتور - ياخرابي على باريس 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - قلتله بوليس 

حامي الديار 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - إبن ال*** الأولاني 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - شفت المتهم 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - وانت مش حتنتشرو 

درب الـزلـق الخال معصب 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - أنا لا أعتقد

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - حتكتبها ازاي ياحسين 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - لابس شراب 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - الشاهد الأول 

اللمبي مييين 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - إحنا نروح القسم 

الشريط - ظرف طارق 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - خييررايه 

كنت فين - العيال كبرت 

حمني في السجن - ريموت كنترول 

جاءنا البيان التالي - مسوي مذيع 

أهلا يادكتور - نصاب 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - قالوله 

أهلا يادكتور - شاي ضفادع 

أهلا يادكتور - مطاعم مصر وباريس 

جاءنا البيان التالي - أهدا مكان فالعالم 

سعاد حسني - العيال كبرت 

جاءنا البيان التالي - القطب الجنوبي 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - متعوده دايما 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - الدم جا منين 

شاهد ماشافش حاجه - داخله خارجه 

د ماشافش حاجه - رقاصه وبترقص 

ماوصلتش لسه - العيال كبرت 

********************************
*************************
*******************
*************
********
*****
****
**
*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا على هذا المجهود الظخم اخي نادر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً يا كركي

----------


## N_tarawneh

أهلين بالشباب ...

لا شكر على واجب ...

----------


## ساره

سلمو اديك نادر .....بجد مجهود ضخم وضخم كتير .الله لا يحرمنا منك في المنتدى ومن مواضيعك الرائعه ..شكرا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
يسلموا مع انه الواحد مش حابب يضحك بس فرطتني من الضحك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مبدع يا ابو الندر :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> سلمو اديك نادر .....بجد مجهود ضخم وضخم كتير .الله لا يحرمنا منك في المنتدى ومن مواضيعك الرائعه ..شكرا


شرفتي يا ساره ...

أشكر مرورك ...

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو ابو الطراونــة

----------


## حنين الاردن 23

شكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يعطيك العافية نادر 

موضوع رائع وموسوعة ضخمة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يسلموا مع انه الواحد مش حابب يضحك بس فرطتني من الضحك


وليش ما تضحكي يا مها ...!!!؟؟؟

صدقي ما في أحلى من الضحك / وثبت علما ً بأن الضحك بحد ذاته علاج ...

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكور بس ما عم بفتحن

----------


## سمعه

شكرا

----------


## khatib77

*Thanx Man very much Nice Work!*

----------


## اخو ابليس

يسلموا اخووي واضيفنا من ابدعك

----------


## ابوحمزه

يسلمو ابو كررررررررررررررررررررررك

----------


## قناص الغيل

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## جوجو حبيب

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين يا أصحاب الذوق الرفيع

----------


## wajdiaa83

مشكوووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## amadhh

[glow1=00CC66]شي حلو كتير يسلمو[/glow1]

----------


## محمد عودات

مشكور ما قصرت

----------


## عون محمود

السلام عليكم والله يعطيكو العافية

----------


## لبنى السريعة

أكيد حلوين :SnipeR (56):

----------


## shams spring

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
\ :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:

----------

